# Get your relics right here, step right up...



## R. Scott Clark (Feb 13, 2006)

http://kimriddlebarger.squarespace.com/


----------



## cupotea (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R. Scott Clark_
> http://kimriddlebarger.squarespace.com/



Before you go out and charge up your credit cards, make sure you know what KIND of a relic. 1st class? 2nd class? Or (a pitiful) 3rd class? Each one works different kinds of magic, ... uh, I mean "grace."


----------



## turmeric (Feb 13, 2006)

Is that condign or congruent magic(sic!)


----------



## cupotea (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Is that condign or congruent magic(sic!)




lol:

Given that all 3 levels of relics are based solely upon the saint's merits, congrunent magic is the key. :


----------

